# Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt



## loser321 (13. März 2014)

München - Uli Hoeneß ist zu einer Haftstrafe von drei Jahren und sechs Monaten verurteilt worden. Das Landgericht München sprach den Präsidenten des FC Bayern München am Donnerstag wegen*Steuerhinterziehung*schuldig. Die Strafbefreiung durch eine Selbstanzeige stufte das Gericht als ungültig ein.

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/so...er-prozess-gegen-fc-bayern-boss-a-958388.html





Der hatte aber gute Anwälte, da Graf Peter 3 Jahre 9 Monate für 12, 3 Millionen sitzen musste. 

Es gibt zwar Revision aber da gehts nur um Verfahrensfehler.


----------



## taks (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Und was ist der Sinn vom dem Thread? Ein bisschen mehr Text würde nicht schaden.

Aber zu deiner Aussage:
Ich denke die Höhe des Betrags hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit der Höhe des Strafmass zu tun.
Es geht vorallem darum das es sich um mehrfache (7 fach glaub) Steuerhinterziehung handelt.


----------



## blackP3G4SUS (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Ganz ehrlich: Ich gönns ihm.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. März 2014)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass manche Politiker ihr Amt und Ansehen auf einen Verdacht hin verlieren ist dieses Urteil für eine mehrfach vorsätzlich durchgeführte Straftat am deutschen Staat noch viel zu milde. Seine hinterzogenen Steuern tragen wir doch alle mit. 

Mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Viel zu Milde wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## MOD6699 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Nun kann man sich ja endlich um die Banker der Finanzkrise kümmern... oh wait


----------



## BloodyAngel (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

definitiv zu milde Strafe... aber ja sei ihm ein Päusken hinter schwedischen Gardinen dann gegönnt... so in 2-3 Jahren ... nach der Revision der Revision


----------



## clown44 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Das Uli Hoeneß in's Gefängniss muß, war mir schon vorher klar. Allerdings sind 3 ½ Jahre doch sehr milde. Da habe ich doch etwas
mehr erwartet.


----------



## -Ultima- (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Und wo geht die Reise hin? Nach Leoben in das Luxusgefängnis?


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Was ist eigentlich wenn man eine Steuererklärung macht und "ausversehen" also unbeabsichtigt falsche Angaben macht und sich der "Schaden" aber im zweistelligen Bereich ansiedelt.
Wird man dann "genau so" behandelt und strafrechtlich belangt und wie berechnet sich dann die Höhe des Strafmaßes, anhand der Schuld also der Steuerhinterziehung an sich oder anhand der hinterzogenen Summe??

Mit einem Urteil zum Urteil halte ich mich zurück, da ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen kann, aus Mangel an Fachkenntnis, immer korrekte Steuerangaben bei der Erklärung zu machen. Jeder der das selber macht weiß um die Komplexität. 

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Sehe ich ähnlich, warum bekommt so eine Zaunlatte solchen Bonus bei der Summe? Hoffentlich sehen die Richter auch  den sportlichen Ehrgeiz und verdoppeln mit jeder Revision das Strafmaß. unsereins wäre viele Totensonntage eingefahren und der geht wahrscheinlich nach kurzer Zeit als Freigänger ins Grüne. Warum keine Geldstrafe als Extra, das wäre das Mindeste gewesen ( so 10 % hätten es ja mal sein können ). Auch hat er ja bei der Summe gelogen das sich die Balken biegen und es würde mich nicht wundern wenn er noch mehr Kies gebunkert hat. Lächerlich finde ich auch das hohe Tiere das Urteil beheulen


----------



## clown44 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Weiß der Geier, was er uns noch Verheimlicht hat!!!


----------



## MOD6699 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

@Stash: Dafür gibts eigentlich die Selbstanzeige


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2014)

Honeß hinterzieht Steuern - 3.5 Jahre.

Johnny K. wird mitten in Berlin brutal ermordet - 4.5 Jahre für den Haupttäter.

Deutschland 2014...


----------



## Adi1 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Diese Strafe ist doch lächerlich.

 Die Aussage " vor Gericht sind alle gleich", hat

 noch niemals in deutschen Landen gegolten.


----------



## TomatenKenny (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

was, nur so wenig   ich dachte der kriegt min 10 jahre. zum kotzen sowas


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Doch das gilt wenn du gleicher bist . Selbstanzeige hin oder her, aber wenn man nur einen Bruchteil angibt in der Hoffnung das der Rest im Dunkeln bleibt verdient keine Gnade. Ich glaube nicht das Selbstanzeige mit Verschleierungstaktik einen Bonus beinhaltet.


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> @Stash: Dafür gibts eigentlich die Selbstanzeige


Das weiß ich, nur wie ist das der Fall wenn es nicht beabsichtigt ist und man nicht weiß das man etwas falsch/ fehlerhaft angegeben hat? Gibt es da Toleranzen oder wird man da genau so wie ein Uli Hoeniß behandelt und wie bemisst sich das anhand meines Beispiels mit der Strafe? 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Selbstanzeige hin oder her, aber wenn man nur einen Bruchteil angibt in der Hoffnung das der Rest im Dunkeln bleibt verdient keine Gnade.


Und wenn man einen Großteil angibt und einen Bruchteil fehlerhaft, unbeabsichtigt, wie ist da die Lage?

MfG


----------



## Adi1 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Wer Steuern in solch einer Dimension hinterzieht ist schlichtweg schwerkriminell.

 Da sollte eine Selbstanzeige nur greifen, wenn sie 100% richtig ist.

 Aber naja, der Promibonus halt.


----------



## Matze211 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Top. Weg  mit dem Gesindel


----------



## NicoGermanman (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Zu wenig.


----------



## Wafermaker (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Ich finde die Strafe auch zu mild. Hätte das einer von den "normalos" verbockt, wäre dieser nicht unter 5 Jahre oder länger raus gekommen(ohne gute Anwälte).

Nichts gegen den Ulli, aber glaubt ihr der bleibt wirklich 3 Jahr und 6 Monate in der JVA.

Ich glaube der sitzt in zwei bis zweieinhalb Jahren bei Günther Jauch in SternTV und erzählt von seiner Geschichte im Knast...


----------



## LastChaosTyp (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Sorry, aber Ich hätte ihm mehr Knast gegeben. Wer einfach mal so 27,2 Millionen € hinterzieht und sich nur wegen 3 Millionen € anzeigt, dann hätte er auch weiterhinterziehen können. Ich mein er hat sowieso genugn Kohle und hinterzeihen macht da für mich keinen Sinn! Wenn es um sein Überleben gehen würde, ok dann könnte ich das verstehen. Ich kanns aber nicht verstehen, wenn man von seinen 150 Millionen € (Ist so ein grober Schätzwert) 30 Millionen nicht versteuert. Wegen so Leuten wie ihm zahlen alle anderen mehr!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Eben. Seine Selbstanzeige ist in meinen Augen wirkungslos, weil er
a) nicht die volle Summe genannt hat.
b) die Unterlagen erst Montag (10.03.2014) vorgelegt wurden.
Das macht sie in meinen Augen in keinster Weise strafmildernd oder gar befreiend - es war der letzte Versuch, sich da "irgendwie" raus zu "schummeln/mogeln". Das macht die Sache noch verwerflicher und sollte zu einer härteren Strafe (Höchsstrafe) führen! Alternativ dazu die Steuerschulden als Sozialstunden ableisten - bei dem für ungelernte Kräfte üblichen Lohn. Das hätte eine nette Signalwirkung.


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Er verdient 10 Jahre, mindestens.


----------



## Chemenu (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Alternativ dazu die Steuerschulden als Sozialstunden ableisten - bei dem für ungelernte Kräfte üblichen Lohn. Das hätte eine nette Signalwirkung.


 Nette Idee. Aber wie viele Leben bräuchte er dafür?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Nette Idee. Aber wie viele Leben bräuchte er dafür?



Ist das mein Problem? Kann ja halbe-halbe machen: 5 Jahre Knast und 20 Jahre Sozialdienst. Kenne einen Mann, der mit 40 seinen ersten Herzinfarkt hatte und trotz 6 weiteren und 5 OP´s noch 81 Jahre alt wurde. Hoeneß ist doch wohl als Sportler gesund und weiß wie er´s bleibt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Ich hätte ihn mehr Jahre aufgebrummt.
Alles außer Gefängnis wäre ein Hohn gegenüber den Normalsterblichen, die das selbe machen aber härter bestraft werden.
Am besten gleich in eine große Zelle sperren mit mehreren Insassen, die alle Hardcore Fußballfans eines Erzrivalen sind


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Gestern kam bei Extra3 als mögliche Strafe auch eine Dauerkarte für den HSV zur Rede. Wäre auch nett, so zusätzlich zum Knast. Jedes Spiel vom HSV sehen "müssen" - in Bayern-Montur in der HSV Fankurve. Wobei, wenn er den Fußball an sich liebt, ist das keine Strafe mehr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Ich halte  das Strafmaß auch für zu milde. 10 Jahre müssens ja nicht sein aber jeder von uns wäre bei einem solchen Vergehen länger in den Bau gewandert.

Naja, auch 3,5 Jahre können lang sein wenns denn nach der sicherlich kommenden Revision noch immer so ist - Vorschläge für die Zelle gibts im Netz ja auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

3,5 Jahre Knast ist ja schön und gut doch was für ein Knast wird das sein?
2er Mann Pritsche und Gemeinschaftsduschen?
Sicher nicht. Auch im Knast wird Uli privilegiert sein und einen Komfort genießen können den sich andere Gefangene nicht leisten können.
Und zu den Bayern Spielen bekommt er dann Freigang.
Und nach 1,5 Jahre ist er wegen guter Führung wieder draußen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Threshold schrieb:


> 3,5 Jahre Knast ist ja schön und gut doch was für ein Knast wird das sein?
> 2er Mann Pritsche und Gemeinschaftsduschen?
> Sicher nicht. Auch im Knast wird Uli privilegiert sein und einen Komfort genießen können den sich andere Gefangene nicht leisten können.
> Und zu den Bayern Spielen bekommt er dann Freigang.
> Und nach 1,5 Jahre ist er wegen guter Führung wieder draußen.



Eine Einzelbelegung von Doppelzellen kann denke ich nur durch sehr geringe Auslastung des Knastes begründet werden - alles andere wäre bevorzugte Behandlung und da wird die Presse wohl ein Auge drauf haben.
Freigang ist auch fest geregelt - da wird wohl noch mehr drauf geschaut werden. Auch da werden sehr viele Leute darauf achten, daß sich alle an die Regeln haben.
Mir tut der Leiter der Anstalt leid, in die Hoeneß kommt. Dem schaut jeder extrem auf die Finger. Also wird´s wohl Dienst nach Vorschrift geben.


----------



## MusicX123 (13. März 2014)

Jemand zu verurteilen ohne Beweise, find ich erste Sahne!!! 
Der Richter spricht ihn schuldig, da ER denkt, dass Hoeneß vor der Selbstanzeige erfahren hat, dass gegen ihn ermittelt wird. Und deswegen ist die Selbstanzeige ungültig. Frechheit dass ein Richter einfach behauptet dass er es gewusst hat!!!


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Natürlich gab es Beweise. Ohne Beweise wird keiner verurteilt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

@MisicX123; ich wittere einen Bayern Fan  Der die Realität nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann


----------



## MusicX123 (13. März 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6240320 schrieb:
			
		

> @MisicX123; ich wittere einen Bayern Fan  Der die Realität nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann


Gleich mal klar stellen, ich bin Bayern-Fan! 
Wenn er es gewusst haben sollte dann finde ich 3 1/2 Jahre in Ordnung. 
Auszug Sport1:
Laut Richter Heindl hat das Gericht erhebliche Zweifel daran, dass Hoeneß ohne die "Stern"-Recherchen eine Selbstanzeige eingereicht hätte. Die Selbstanzeige sei unwirksam gewesen.

erhebliche Zweifel soll ein Beweis sein?!


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



MusicX123 schrieb:


> Jemand zu verurteilen ohne Beweise, find ich erste Sahne!!!
> Der Richter spricht ihn schuldig, da ER denkt, dass Hoeneß vor der Selbstanzeige erfahren hat, dass gegen ihn ermittelt wird. Und deswegen ist die Selbstanzeige ungültig. Frechheit dass ein Richter einfach behauptet dass er es gewusst hat!!!


Hör auf hier rumzuweinen.
Es gab sicher Beweise. Hätte er sich durch seine billige Selbstanzeige aus der Affäre ziehen können... 
Dann können wirs auch gleich lassen.

Von mir aus hätte er noch viel mehr bekommen können.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



MusicX123 schrieb:


> Laut Richter Heindl hat das Gericht erhebliche Zweifel daran, dass Hoeneß ohne die "Stern"-Recherchen eine Selbstanzeige eingereicht hätte. Die Selbstanzeige sei unwirksam gewesen.
> 
> erhebliche Zweifel soll ein Beweis sein?!


 
Es geht darum dass seine Selbstanzeige nicht vollständig war.
Sie war einfach schlecht weil sich die Berater so sehr beeilt haben alles einzubringen weil sie eben Angst hatten dass Uli mit der nächsten CD erwischt wird.
Und wenn man während der Verhandlungen noch 75.000 Blätter nachreichen muss darf man sich nicht wundern wenn die Selbstanzeige nicht akzeptiert wird.
Und eine misslungene Selbstanzeige ist eben keine korrekte Selbstanzeige. 
Ein wenig schwanger sein geht schließlich auch nicht. 

Er kann froh sein dass er nur 3,5 Jahre bekommen hat.
Gefordert waren 5 Jahre. Es hätten auch 10 Jahre sein können. Der Richter war also schon milde.


----------



## Wafermaker (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



MusicX123 schrieb:


> Gleich mal klar stellen, ich bin Bayern-Fan!
> Wenn er es gewusst haben sollte dann finde ich 3 1/2 Jahre in Ordnung.
> Auszug Sport1:
> Laut Richter Heindl hat das Gericht erhebliche Zweifel daran, dass Hoeneß ohne die "Stern"-Recherchen eine Selbstanzeige eingereicht hätte. Die Selbstanzeige sei unwirksam gewesen.
> ...



...hätte er sich denn selbst angezeigt wenn Alles im verborgenen geblieben wäre? Ich glaube nicht. Von daher müßte die Strafe normal noch höher sein. Mal davon abgesehen von welchen Summen hinterher die rede war. Das hatte er bei seiner Selbstanzeige nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Eben. Uli hat über viele Jahre Steuern hinterzogen und plötzlich will er alles aufklären und anstatt gleich zu sagen dass es um 28,5 Millionen Euro geht -- denn er muss das ja wissen -- redet er erst mal von 3,5 Millionen.
Das ist für mich Verschleierung.


----------



## loser321 (13. März 2014)

Der Arme wusste es eben nicht da er doch nur ein süchtiger Spieler war.   

Und jetzt ne Runde Mitleid für Uli, bitte.


----------



## Dartwurst (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Ich freue mich für die Fussballmannschaft der JVA Stadelheim. Die bekommen jetzt einen fähigen Manager. Allerdings wird sein Wirken zu kurz sein.


----------



## JaniZz (13. März 2014)

Der Typ ist schwer kriminell! 

Glaubt mal.... der Knast ist sein kleinstes Problem.
Kein Präsident mehr, schlechtes image... etc. 
Irgendwann schreibt er nochmal ein Buch und dann hört man nichts mehr von ihm.
Hoffentlich! Das ist die eigentliche Strafe, dass alles so vor der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert wurde.

Jeder das was er verdient


----------



## facehugger (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Der Typ ist schwer kriminell!
> 
> Glaubt mal.... der Knast ist sein kleinstes Problem.
> Kein Präsident mehr, schlechtes image... etc.
> ...


Naja, immerhin hat er noch seine Würstchen Ich hätt dem Uli aber auch 5 Jahre "gegönnt". Einfach, damit die oberen Zehntausend zu spüren bekommen, das sie auch nur mit Wasser kochen...

Gruß


----------



## loser321 (13. März 2014)

Zuviel war nicht genug.

So einfach ist das.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

joar also bei der summe etwas wenig, können gerne das doppelte drauß machen kann bei dem kerl nicht schaden.


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Er verdient 10 Jahre, mindestens.


 
Obwohl ich diese Aussage revidieren würde, unter der Voraussetzung das Sexualstraftäter jeglicher Art deutlich deutlich höher bestraft werden würden.

Wenn ich so bedenke dass schon so manch ein Kinderschänder ohne wirkliche Strafe davongekommen ist und jemand der Geld hinterzogen hat dagegen gleich etliche Jahre aufgebrummt bekommt, stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf.

Ein Schelm wer böses über die Ausgewogenheit der deutschen Justiz denkt. Justizia läuft hier wohl blind, taub und stumm durch die Gegend.


----------



## Panagianus (13. März 2014)

Daumen hoch 
Er hats verdient allein weil er Bayern boss is


----------



## BertB (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

für bayern bashing ist das thema viel zu ernst


----------



## Panagianus (13. März 2014)

Wenn jmd viele millionen am staat vorbeischmuggeltt finde ich 2-3 jahre gut
Bei sexualstraftätern fände ich so 10 Jahre ganz nett
Es gab jmd der hat 20 kinder vergewaltigt 2 Jahre knast
Und einer der hat 50dvds gebrannt und verscherbelt 5 Jahre
Hilfeeeeeee Sinn???


----------



## Xcravier (13. März 2014)

Insgesammt fände ich es irgendwie sinnvoller, wenn man nur ins Gefängnis kommt, wenn man ein Gefahr für seine Umgebung ist. 
Wenn man aber "nur" etwas "harmloses" wie Steuern hinterziehen/raubkopieren getan hat, wäre eine andere Strafe sinnvoller, da keine notwendigkeit besteht andere vor ihm zu schützen, und es außerdem nur Kosten für den Staat verursacht wenn jemand ins Gefängis muss ...


----------



## PriQ (13. März 2014)

Er sollte garnicht in den Knast. Das bezahlt doch alles der ehrliche Steuerzahler!
Dann lieber keinen Knast, dafür aber die von ihm hinterzogene Summe verdoppeln/vervierfachen und als Strafzahlung auferlegen.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Panagianus schrieb:


> Wenn jmd viele millionen am staat vorbeischmuggeltt finde ich 2-3 jahre gut
> Bei sexualstraftätern fände ich so 10 Jahre ganz nett
> Es gab jmd der hat 20 kinder vergewaltigt 2 Jahre knast
> Und einer der hat 50dvds gebrannt und verscherbelt 5 Jahre
> Hilfeeeeeee Sinn???


 
der sinn ist geld ist ka es gibt keinen zumindest für jeden klar denkenden.
das ist hier aber nicht thema wäre zu auschweifend und nahc 1-2 seite pures OT deswegen lassen das besser alle.

@T 
soweit wie ich das jetzt mitgekriegt habe wurde er auch nicht für das gesamte geld sondern nur für 12,5 millionen bestraft ist das richtig ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Panagianus schrieb:


> Wenn jmd viele millionen am staat vorbeischmuggeltt finde ich 2-3 jahre gut
> Bei sexualstraftätern fände ich so 10 Jahre ganz nett
> Es gab jmd der hat 20 kinder vergewaltigt 2 Jahre knast
> Und einer der hat 50dvds gebrannt und verscherbelt 5 Jahre
> Hilfeeeeeee Sinn???


 Na es geht um Geld.

Das ist doch überall so. Geld ist wichtiger als Menschen.


----------



## hann96 (13. März 2014)

Viel zu milde wobei man auch sagen muss das er sich viel im sozialen Bereich beteiligt hat. Aber trotzdem Steuer hinterzieher bleibt Steuerhinterzieher auch wenn er Uli Hoeneß heißt und der den FC Bayern (würg, blöder, hust, Verein, hust)  weit gebracht hat....


----------



## loser321 (13. März 2014)

Was wohl am schlimmsten sein wird ist die Enthebung aller Posten, Ämter und Sitze.


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Man hätte im Verfahren ebenfalls klären sollen, wie überhaupt solche Summen zustande kamen.

Bei einer Steuerschuld von 30 Mio €, was nur ein Teil der gesamten Steuerlast von Höneß ist, müssen die Gewinne im Bereich 3 stelliger Mio-Summen gelegen haben.

Wie kann ein kleiner Würstchenfabrikant aus seinem Unternehmen solche Summen rausziehen?

Oder besser gesagt, welche finanzielle Transaktionen hat Höneß zu seinen Gunsten beim FC Bayern vorgenommen?

Da liegt noch viel im Dunklen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Ich bitte euch, Hoeneß ist doch nur ein Bauernopfer.

Unsere Bundesregierung verpulvert Milliarden in der EU (insbesondere Griechenland), in Hamburg (dort wohne ich) explodieren die Kosten für die Elbphilharmonie und der letzte Bürgermeister genießt sein Leben auf Sylt, in Berlin explodieren die Kosten für den Flughafen und Wowereit macht munter weiter und in Stuttgart explodieren die Kosten für den Bahnhof und es geht munter weiter.

Wir haben einen Mann als Finanzminister der sich nicht erklären kann wie 100.000 DM in einem Briefumschlag in seinem Büro gelandet sind (CDU-Spendenaffäre).

Und last but not least muss ich es noch mal wiederholen: Johnny K. wird brutal mitten in unserer Hauptstadt von einem Mob ermordet – Strafe für den Haupttäter 4 ½ Jahre.

Finde den Fehler.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

@Kaaruzo

was hat das ganze hiermit jetzt zu tun ?
das viel scheise passiert wissen wir alle, das vieles nicht mit rechten dingen zugeht auch.
aber wenn man schon einen erwischt dann soll er auch seine strafe bekommen, und "nur" weil andere viel schlimmere dinge gemacht haben muss er dennoch hart und den umständen entsprechend bestraft werden weswegen ich 3,5j für zu wenig halte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> 
> was hat das ganze hiermit jetzt zu tun ?
> das viel scheise passiert wissen wir alle, das vieles nicht mit rechten dingen zugeht auch.
> aber wenn man schon einen erwischt dann soll er auch seine strafe bekommen, und "nur" weil andere viel schlimmere dinge gemacht haben muss er dennoch hart und den umständen entsprechend bestraft werden weswegen ich 3,5j für zu wenig halte.



D.h. das die Masse hier völlig überzogen reagiert. Er hat niemandem getötet, verletzt oder geschändet. Alle tuen hier so als hätte er sie persönlich bestohlen. 

Das ganz jahr meckern über den Staat, aber dann für Honeß fast den pranger fordern. Das die Kapitalertragssteuer auch nur Diebstahl ist, wird stillschweigemd hingenommen.

Sorry ein Staat der ohne Hemmungen das Steuergeld verschwendet, kann sich den moarlischen Zeigefinger sonst wo hinstecken. Das urteil ist ein Hohn angesichts richtiger Verbrechen.


----------



## Chemenu (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> D.h. das die Masse hier völlig überzogen reagiert. Er hat niemandem getötet, verletzt oder geschändet. Alle tuen hier so als hätte er sie persönlich bestohlen.
> 
> Das ganz jahr meckern über den Staat, aber dann für Honeß fast den pranger fordern. Das die Kapitalertragssteuer auch nur Diebstahl ist, wird stillschweigemd hingenommen.
> 
> Sorry ein Staat der ohne Hemmungen das Steuergeld verschwendet, kann sich den moarlischen Zeigefinger sonst wo hinstecken. Das urteil ist ein Hohn angesichts richtiger Verbrechen.


 
Die meisten hier schreiben einfach ihre Stammtischparolen nieder und fordern lange Haftstrafen ohne mal länger darüber nachzudenken.
Wenn man das ganze in Relation setzt müsste eigentlich auffallen dass hier etwas nicht stimmt mit den in dt. Gesetzen verankerten Strafmaßen.
Gefängnisstrafen für die Verantwortlichen der Finanzkrise? Ja, das wäre m.M.n. durchaus angemessen gewesen, ist aber nicht passiert.
Da ging es zwar auch "nur" um Geld, aber in ganz anderen Maßstäben. Andere Summen und vor allem weltweite Folgen für Wirtschaft usw. 
Die paar Millionen von Hoeneß und anderen Steuersündern sind dagegen nicht mal ein Fliegenschiss. Dafür Haftstrafen zu fordern ist lächerlich, angesichts der Tatsache dass Vergewaltiger und Mörder auch nicht recht viel länger einsitzen müssen.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> D.h. das die Masse hier völlig überzogen reagiert. Er hat niemandem getötet, verletzt oder geschändet. Alle tuen hier so als hätte er sie persönlich bestohlen.
> 
> Das ganz jahr meckern über den Staat, aber dann für Honeß fast den pranger fordern. Das die Kapitalertragssteuer auch nur Diebstahl ist, wird stillschweigemd hingenommen.
> 
> Sorry ein Staat der ohne Hemmungen das Steuergeld verschwendet, kann sich den moarlischen Zeigefinger sonst wo hinstecken. Das urteil ist ein Hohn angesichts richtiger Verbrechen.



naja im grunde hat der kerl uns auch ne menge steuergelder gekostet, damit hätte man einiges anfangen können.
Aber nur weil andere auch scheise bauen macht es seine scheise auch nicht besser scheise bleibt scheise selbst wenn es größere scheise gibt.
Und wie gesagt das mit den vergleich zu anderen strafen damit will ich hier garnicht anfangen ist auch nicht das thema.


----------



## JJ Walker (14. März 2014)

Gerechtigkeit! !!


----------



## taks (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Wie kann ein kleiner Würstchenfabrikant aus seinem Unternehmen solche Summen rausziehen?
> Oder besser gesagt, welche finanzielle Transaktionen hat Höneß zu seinen Gunsten beim FC Bayern vorgenommen?
> Da liegt noch viel im Dunklen...


 
Da war doch was mit dem Sponsor (mit den drei Streifen) des FC Bayern, wie kam der wohl zum Handkuss?


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Ich glaube, hier haben einige ein wenig den Bezug zur Realität verloren. Jungs geht mal raus an die Luft.
Der Kerl hat fast 30 Mio.(30.000.000!!!!!!) Euro versucht am Staat vorbei zu schleusen. Das ist kein Kavaliersdelikt mehr das ist eine schwere Straftat. Natürlich stimmt bei uns vieles nicht, was die Strafen und die Verhältnismäßigkeiten angeht. Ich finde, er kommt mit 3,5 Jahren noch gut weg. Ich glaube auch, da wurde noch nicht alles von der Staatsanwaltschaft "aufgedeckt". Nicht umsonst hat er nun die Strafe akzeptiert. Seine Anwälte wissen schon ganz genau, wozu sie ihm raten. Schließlich ist es Höhnes. Der wird keine 0815-Wald-und-Wiesen-Anwälte anheuern.


----------



## debalz (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Am schlimmsten an so einem Delikt finde ich die Tatsache, dass - wie im Fall Hoeneß - jemand von den Strukturen und Vorteilen unseres Landes profitiert sie nutzt und dadurch groß wird (was ja auch gut so ist) - aber dann der Gerechtigkeitssinn, Respekt, Patriotismus und weiß Gott noch was fehlt und dafür auch an das Land wieder den gesetzlichen Anteil zurückgibt wie jeder von uns "Kleinen" auch. In einem anderen Land würde Hoeneß heute noch Mettwurst an der Theke verkaufen oder Teller abwaschen aber hier hat er die Chance gehabt hochzukommen - also bitte - wer dann seinen Anteil hier nicht zahlt verhält sich imho hochgradig asozial.

edit: immerhin - http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...ision-ruecktritt-beim-fc-bayern-12846621.html


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> D.h. das die Masse hier völlig überzogen reagiert. Er hat niemandem getötet, verletzt oder geschändet. Alle tuen hier so als hätte er sie persönlich bestohlen.
> 
> Das ganz jahr meckern über den Staat, aber dann für Honeß fast den pranger fordern. Das die Kapitalertragssteuer auch nur Diebstahl ist, wird stillschweigemd hingenommen.
> 
> Sorry ein Staat der ohne Hemmungen das Steuergeld verschwendet, kann sich den moarlischen Zeigefinger sonst wo hinstecken. Das urteil ist ein Hohn angesichts richtiger Verbrechen.


 
Nun, man muss auch mal sehen, womit der saubere Herr Hoeneß gezockt hat:

Nämlich mit Devisenschwankungen, hauptsächlich zwischen Euro und Dollar.

Diese sauberen Spekulanten sacken die Masse an Gewinnen ein, die wir alle als Steuerzahler über den Euro-Rettungsfond zahlen müssen.

Und diese Gewinne versteuert der saubere Herr dann nicht einmal.

Also sozial würde ich das nicht nennen.


----------



## taks (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Was hat er den für Leistungen vom Staat entgegen genommen, die einen Wert von ~10'000'000€ haben welche er etwa zusätzlich an Steuern hätte zahlen müssen?


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Nun, man muss auch mal sehen, womit der saubere Herr Hoeneß gezockt hat:
> 
> Nämlich mit Devisenschwankungen, hauptsächlich zwischen Euro und Dollar.
> 
> ...


Der Staat könnte aber genau so gut direkt Transaktionen besteuern, wenn eine nicht minder große Lobby das verhindern würde.

MfG


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Der Staat könnte aber genau so gut direkt Transaktionen besteuern, wenn eine nicht minder große Lobby das verhindern würde.
> 
> MfG



Und genau das ist das eigentliche Verbrechen. Die wahren Verbrecher sitzen in New York, London oder Frankfurt.

Die paar Milionen von Honeß sind ein Witz dagegen.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

naja ist mir klar das der die strafe annimmt glaube kaum das es im nächsten verfahren weniger geworden wäre.


----------



## aloha84 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Man muss die Sache immer in Relation betrachten.
Die Höchstrafe für Steuerhinterziehung ist 10 Jahre Gefängnis.
Mir ist spontan kein Fall einer Privatperson bekannt, die mehr als 30mio € hinterzogen hat + erwischt wurde.
Demnach sind die 3,5 Jahre von Herrn Hoeneß "fair".

Jedoch denke ich, dass in unserer Gesetzgebung andere Relationen nicht mehr ganz passen.
Herr Hoeneß ist ein Dieb, er hat sich an unserem Gemeinwohl bereichert....dafür muss man bestraft werden.
Wenn ich mir aber diverse Urteile von Gewaltverbrechern ansehe, und lapidar gesagt: "Einmal Komaprügeln gibt 2 Jahre auf Bewährung..." dann kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Man kann Herrn Hoeneß als "asioziel" oder "Betrüger" benennen, wie er selbst eingestand machte er Fehler --> aber er hat niemenden körperlich etwas zu Leide getan.
Dafür geht er 3,5 jahre ins Gefängnis.......und der Vergewaltiger eine Zelle weiter lacht ihn aus, weil er nur 2 jahre sitzen muss.


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Dass unsere Justiz und vor allem auch der Srafvollzug in völlige Schieflage geraten sind, steht außer Frage.

Hier hat aber ein Richter wenigstens einmal einen Arsch in der Hose gehabt und hat ein geltendes Recht zur Anwendung gebracht, wenn auch nicht unbedingt rigoros.

Aber wir haben es selbst in der Hand, es werden immer wieder die 'Vorbilder' gewählt, die uns mit ihrem Verhalten diese Werte vorgeben.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



PriQ schrieb:


> Er sollte garnicht in den Knast. Das bezahlt doch alles der ehrliche Steuerzahler! Dann lieber keinen Knast, dafür aber die von ihm hinterzogene Summe verdoppeln/vervierfachen und als Strafzahlung auferlegen.



Ich wiederhole meinen Vorschlag, die Haftstraße ersatzweise in Sozialstunden abzuleisten. Kosten für Unterbringung im Gefängnis (€ pro Monat) und Stundenlohn (€ pro Stunde) von Sozialarbeitern sind bekannt - macht ne einfache Rechnung. Das wäre mal eine in meinen Augen sehr sinnvolle Bestrafung. Hätte für ähnliche gelagerte Fälle eine sehr hohe Abschreckungsqualität wie ich finde.


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und genau das ist das eigentliche Verbrechen. Die wahren Verbrecher sitzen in New York, London oder Frankfurt.
> 
> Die paar Milionen von Honeß sind ein Witz dagegen.


Jep. Ist aber auch ein anderes Thema aber so könnte man den Steuerdschungel durchbrechen. Ich kann das auch durchaus nachvollziehen das man bei solchen Transaktionen Schwierigkeiten bei der korrekten Berechnung hat. Selbst Steuerfachleute können teilweise nicht genau wiedergeben wie das genau angegeben werden muss.

Im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung das viele sich mit einem Urteil zurückhalten sollten. Viele die ich kenne haben auch schon mal beschisse bei solchen Dingen aber es ging halt nur um "Pfennigbeträge" im zweistelligen Bereich. Das nehmen viele als Grund da einen Unterschied zu machen aber wenn man das im Verhältnis zum Einkommen sieht ist es genau das Gleiche.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Dass unsere Justiz und vor allem auch der Srafvollzug in völlige Schieflage geraten sind, steht außer Frage.
> 
> Hier hat aber ein Richter wenigstens einmal einen Arsch in der Hose gehabt und hat ein geltendes Recht zur Anwendung gebracht, wenn auch nicht unbedingt rigoros.
> 
> Aber wir haben es selbst in der Hand, es werden immer wieder die 'Vorbilder' gewählt, die uns mit ihrem Verhalten diese Werte vorgeben.


Im Verhältnis zum Einkommen soll dann der kleine Bürger auch für drei Jahre ins Gefängnis wenn er Steuern hinterzieht, auch wenn es sich dabei nur um Kleinstbeträge wie 50-100 € handelt? Was passiert wenn man bei der Kilometerabrechnung einen zu viel angibt. Dann zahlt man ja durch eine höhere Rückzahlung auch zu wenig Steuern und hinterzieht diese somit. Muss das dann genau so strafrechtlich relevant betrachtet werden?

Wo ist eigentlich die Grenze??


MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Es geht hier nicht um Mord und Totschlag oder anderweitige Delikte sondern um die Steuerhinterziehung des Vorsitzenden des Männerballetts. Sicherlich ist das Strafmaß unangemessen wie in vielen anderen Bereichen auch und in dem Fall unangemessen wenig.
 Wieso wird der denn zum Held verklärt? Fußball? Bayern? Wayne, interessiert mich beides nicht und damit hat er nix geleistet was die Bevölkerung und Deutschland angeht. Die Summe war nun mal nicht unerheblich und nicht mal eben mit einem Rubbellos zu erzielen


----------



## Seeefe (14. März 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Man hätte im Verfahren ebenfalls klären sollen, wie überhaupt solche Summen zustande kamen.
> 
> Bei einer Steuerschuld von 30 Mio , was nur ein Teil der gesamten Steuerlast von Höneß ist, müssen die Gewinne im Bereich 3 stelliger Mio-Summen gelegen haben.
> 
> ...



Mit spekulationen an der börse vielleicht?  also so unglaublich ist das jetzt auch nicht


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Mit spekulationen an der börse vielleicht?  also so unglaublich ist das jetzt auch nicht


 
Ja. Trotzdem.
Wie viel Geld brauchst du als Kapital um die Gewinne zu machen auf die du dann die 18,5 Millionen Euro Steuern zahlen musst?
Das verdienst du nicht mit einer Wurstfabrik.


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Wurde doch schon mal ausgerechnet. Irgendwas mit 150 Mio+ oder so.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Ich habe diese Woche was mit 500 Millionen gelesen.
Ich weiß nicht woher ich 500.000.000€ bekommen kann.
Ob Uli mir da einen Tipp geben kann?


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Man munkelt das da weitere Investoren im Hintergrund aktiv waren/ sind. Vielleicht verzichtet er ja auch deshalb auf die Revision??

MfG


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



DaStash schrieb:


> ...Im Verhältnis zum Einkommen soll dann der kleine Bürger auch für drei Jahre ins Gefängnis wenn er Steuern hinterzieht, auch wenn es sich dabei nur um Kleinstbeträge wie 50-100 € handelt? Was passiert wenn man bei der Kilometerabrechnung einen zu viel angibt. Dann zahlt man ja durch eine höhere Rückzahlung auch zu wenig Steuern und hinterzieht diese somit. Muss das dann genau so strafrechtlich relevant betrachtet werden?...


 
Davon ist nicht die Rede.

Als 'kleiner' Steuersünder bekommst du auch keine 3.5 Jahre aufgebrummt, das 'große' Strafmaß fängt laut BGH ab 1 Mio € hinterzogener Steuer an.

Aber 30 Mio € hinterzogene Steuern sind schon ein gewaltiger Happen, mancher kleine Staat hat keinen so großen Haushalt.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Man munkelt das da weitere Investoren im Hintergrund aktiv waren/ sind. Vielleicht verzichtet er ja auch deshalb auf die Revision??
> 
> MfG


 
Oder seine Berater haben herausgefunden dass die 28,5 Millionen nur die Spitze des Eisbergs sind und halten nun die Füße still.


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Davon ist nicht die Rede.
> 
> Als 'kleiner' Steuersünder bekommst du auch keine 3.5 Jahre aufgebrummt, das 'große' Strafmaß fängt laut BGH ab 1 Mio € hinterzogener Steuer an.
> 
> Aber 30 Mio € hinterzogene Steuern sind schon ein gewaltiger Happen, mancher kleine Staat hat keinen so großen Haushalt.


Aber sollt nicht gleiches Recht für alle gelten? Wo ist der Unterschied, wenn der prozentuale Anteil der hinterzogenen Steuer gleich ist?



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder seine Berater haben herausgefunden dass die 28,5 Millionen nur die Spitze des Eisbergs sind und halten nun die Füße still.


Mitwisser=Mittäter. 
Kann schon sein. 


MfG


----------



## T-Drive (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder seine Berater haben herausgefunden dass die 28,5 Millionen nur die Spitze des Eisbergs sind und halten nun die Füße still.



Ist ja durchaus möglich  Oder besteht Angst dass die Karlsruher Richter das Urteil aufheben und wegen seiner Salamitaktik beim zugeben seiner Sünden den Bonus der "Sebstanzeige" aufhebt. Dann wird er nicht so glimpflich davonkommen.

Für 28 Mio. würd ich freiwillig 3,5 lächerliche Jährchen brummen


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Der Staatsanwalt hatte 5 Jahre gefordert.
Der Richter hat also eine Menge mildernder Umstände mit eingebracht denn sonst wären es 5 Jahre geworden.



T-Drive schrieb:


> Für 28 Mio. würd ich freiwillig 3,5 lächerliche Jährchen brummen



Blöd halt dass Uli jetzt rund 50 Millionen Strafe bzw. Nachzahlungen tätigen muss.


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Der arme Ulli, jetzt ist seine schöne weisse Weste befleckt mit der er immer so angegeben hatt. Christoph Daum wird sich erstmal ein kräftiges Näschen reinziehen und ordentlich feiern  

Aber denke mal nach 6-8 Monaten kommt der wieder raus und darf den Rest zu Bewährung absitzen.


----------



## T-Drive (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Blöd halt dass Uli jetzt rund 50 Millionen Strafe bzw. Nachzahlungen tätigen muss.



Sollen wir sammeln ?



> Aber denke mal nach 6-8 Monaten kommt der wieder raus und darf den Rest zu Bewährung absitzen.



Der kommt nach kurzer Zeit in den offenen Vollzug, nur pennen im Knast und bald auch freie Weekends. Ja, die Bewährung winkt schon am Horizont. Er ist ja eine Persönlichkeit und Ersttäter.


----------



## Ash1983 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Man munkelt das da weitere Investoren im Hintergrund aktiv waren/ sind. Vielleicht verzichtet er ja auch deshalb auf die Revision??
> 
> MfG



Er verzichtet auf die Revision, da die Staatsanwaltschaft auch in Revision gehen würde und sich dadurch das Strafmaß sogar erhöhen könnte. Würde nur er in Revision gehen, könnte nur nach unten korrigiert werden.


----------



## DaStash (14. März 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Ist ja durchaus möglich  Oder besteht Angst dass die Karlsruher Richter das Urteil aufheben und seine Salamitaktik beim zugeben seiner Sünden den Bonus der "Sebstanzeige" aufhebt. Dann wird er nicht so glimpflich davonkommen.
> 
> Für 28 Mio. würd ich freiwillig 3,5 lächerliche Jährchen brummen



So wie ich das verstehe gibt es kein Bonus da die Selbstanzeige für ungültig erklärt wurde.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Sollen wir sammeln ?


 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass seine Bekannten schon eine passende Summe liegen haben. Vielleicht in Liechtenstein. 



DaStash schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe gibt es kein Bonus da die Selbstanzeige für ungültig erklärt wurde.
> 
> MfG



Auch eine missglückte Selbstanzeige ist schon strafmildernd.


----------



## T-Drive (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Mich würde jetzt nur noch die Ausstattung der Zelle interessieren, in die der Herr einzieht.


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Aber nicht so mildernt wie eine geglückte Selbstanzeige^^ 

Als es hiess dass keine Selbstanzeige gelte war eigtl schon klar dass hier keine allzugroße Milde gewährt wird. Denke mal auch dass ihm der Knast eh nicht so wichtig wie sein Karrierende oder sein Millionenverlust ist. 

Aber bin gespannt ob er sich das Championsleaguefinale im Knast angucken wird ;D


----------



## loser321 (14. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Christoph Daum wird sich erstmal ein kräftiges Näschen reinziehen und ordentlich feiern



Nicht wirklich...

http://m.focus.de/finanzen/steuern/...t-mir-unendlich-leid-fuer-uli_id_3686077.html


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Hier sieht man auch wie krass die Medien hier im Lande den Alltag beeinflussen, jetzt fühlen sich schon die Gerichte dem Mediendruck ausgesetzt und tuen unter Umständen das was sie müssen und nicht das was sie tuen würden ?^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man auch wie krass die Medien hier im Lande den Alltag beeinflussen, jetzt fühlen sich schon die Gerichte dem Mediendruck ausgesetzt und tuen unter Umständen das was sie müssen und nicht das was sie tuen würden ?^^



Aber das kann doch gar nicht sein oder? Gelenkte justiz gibt es doch nur in Russland.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt nur noch die Ausstattung der Zelle interessieren, in die der Herr einzieht.


 
Das wird demnächst in der Bild stehen. 



gorgi85 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man auch wie krass die Medien hier im Lande den Alltag beeinflussen, jetzt fühlen sich schon die Gerichte dem Mediendruck ausgesetzt und tuen unter Umständen das was sie müssen und nicht das was sie tuen würden ?^^



Den Satz verstehe ich nicht. 
Die Gerichte sind unabhängig was auch gut ist.
Uli ist für eine Straftat angeklagt und verurteil worden. 
Der Richter selbst hat entschieden dass er 3,5 Jahre bekommen hat. Ob das zu wenig oder zu viel ist, ist immer ein Streitpunkt.


----------



## gorgi85 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Ist auch nur meine Vermutung ... Unabhängig ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff, unsere Politiker zB sind nicht so ganz unabhängig sondern fügen sich der Art der Berichterstattung und Kritik. Darüber sah ich letztens mal eine Reportage wo man von sprach dass es sich speziell in den letzten 10 Jahren nach oben entwickelt hat mit dem Mediendruck in Deutschland.


----------



## Adi1 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Gerichte sind unabhängig was auch gut ist.


 
 Unabhängig schon, aber der Promibonus spielt eine gewaltige Rolle.

 Hättest Du als vermögender und unbekannter Daytrader, solche Steuern hinterzogen,

 wärst Du garantiert nicht mit so einer geringen Haftstrafe davon gekommen.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Unabhängig schon, aber der Promibonus spielt eine gewaltige Rolle.



Nein. Einzig die Beweise und Dinge die strafmildernd sind zählen.
Das war beim Wulff Prozess nicht anders.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Hättest Du als vermögender und unbekannter Daytrader, solche Steuern hinterzogen,



Dann hätte dein Verfahren keine derartige Aufmerksamkeit. Und da es bei anderen Verfahren in dieser Sache keine Vergleiche gibt -- oder kennst du einen Fall wo jemand wegen Steuerhinterziehung von 28,5 Millionen Euro verurteil wurde?



Adi1 schrieb:


> wärst Du garantiert nicht mit so einer geringen Haftstrafe davon gekommen.



Der Staatsanwalt hat 5 Jahre gefordert. 10 wären möglich gewesen. Hat er aber nicht gefordert weil Uli geständig ist und zur Aufklärung beigetragen hat. Das alles wird strafmildernd berücksichtigt.
Es ist Ermessenssache des Richters und der hat eben 3,5 Jahre gegeben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Das beste ist ja, es gibt Bayernfans, die nehmen das als (persönlichen) Angriff auf ihren Lieblingsverein von "Neidern" und hätten sich einen Freispruch gewünscht. 
Wie blöd kann man nur sein. Aber naja, so sind Fussballfans nun mal. (jaja, ich böser schere alle über einen Kamm)


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Die Bilder habe ich gestern auch gesehen als sie vor dem Gericht demonstriert haben.
Das erinnert an die eine Bäckerin die gesagt hat dass sie bei Karl Theodor zu Guttenberg vor allem seine Ehrlichkeit super findet.


----------



## T-Drive (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird demnächst in der Bild stehen.



Dann werd ich wohl unwissend sterben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Der Typ ist schwer kriminell!
> 
> Glaubt mal.... der Knast ist sein kleinstes Problem.



Für jemandem mit seinem Lebensstil wären selbst 1,5 Jahre Gefängnis ein verdammt tiefer Schnitt gewesen.




Panagianus schrieb:


> Wenn jmd viele millionen am staat vorbeischmuggeltt finde ich 2-3 jahre gut
> Bei sexualstraftätern fände ich so 10 Jahre ganz nett
> Es gab jmd der hat 20 kinder vergewaltigt 2 Jahre knast
> Und einer der hat 50dvds gebrannt und verscherbelt 5 Jahre
> Hilfeeeeeee Sinn???



Der Sinn dürfte dir dann klar werden, wenn du mal über die Unterschiede zwischen Rache, Entschädigung, Rehabilitierung und Abschreckung nachdenkst, sowie über Zurechnungsfähigkeit und Schuld. Einen psychisch Kranken in die Justizvollzugs- statt die geschlossene Anstalt zu stecken hilft niemandem. Jemanden, der bewusst und unter Abwägung aller denkbaren Folgen, zur eigenen Bereicherung kriminiell aktiv wird, den kannst du dagegen sehr gut abschrecken bzw. für die Zukunft davon überzeuge, dass das Ergebnis seiner Überlegungen "nicht lohnend" lauten sollte.

Im Fall von Steuerhinterziehern wird aber imho (wie so oft) der Fokus viel zu stark auf die Rache gelegt. Abschreckend wären -s.o.- auch schon wesentlich geringere Gefängnisstrafen (die man dafür schon bei geringeren Summen verhängen sollte) und für die restliche Gemeinschaft wären zusätzliche Entschädigungs-/Strafzahlungen in wesentlich größerer Höhe (sagen wird: Das Zehnfache?) sehr viel sinnvoller.




taks schrieb:


> Was hat er den für Leistungen vom Staat entgegen genommen, die einen Wert von ~10'000'000€ haben welche er etwa zusätzlich an Steuern hätte zahlen müssen?


 
Allein die Tatsache, dass er sich soviel Geld krallen konnte, war nur durch die von Staat und Gesellschaft gelieferten Rahmenbedingungen gegeben. Oder glaubst du, er hat 3.000.000 Stunden dafür gearbeitet? Das haben andere. Und er hat Mittel und Wege gehabt, um sich an der von anderern erbrachten Leistung zu bereichern. Ob das überhaupt legitim ist, würde einen eigenen Thread füllen - aber man kann ja wohl verlangen, dass er wenigstens einen Teil zurück gibt.




DaStash schrieb:


> Im Übrigen bin ich der Meinung das viele sich mit einem Urteil zurückhalten sollten. Viele die ich kenne haben auch schon mal beschisse bei solchen Dingen aber es ging halt nur um "Pfennigbeträge" im zweistelligen Bereich. Das nehmen viele als Grund da einen Unterschied zu machen aber wenn man das im Verhältnis zum Einkommen sieht ist es genau das Gleiche.
> 
> 
> Im Verhältnis zum Einkommen soll dann der kleine Bürger auch für drei Jahre ins Gefängnis wenn er Steuern hinterzieht, auch wenn es sich dabei nur um Kleinstbeträge wie 50-100 € handelt? Was passiert wenn man bei der Kilometerabrechnung einen zu viel angibt. Dann zahlt man ja durch eine höhere Rückzahlung auch zu wenig Steuern und hinterzieht diese somit. Muss das dann genau so strafrechtlich relevant betrachtet werden?
> ...



Wo genau die Grenze zu ziehen ist, ist sicherlich eine schwierige Frage. Aber das es zwischen jahrzehntelange systematischen Betruges und nicht-ganz-zufälligen Fehlangaben einen Unterschied geben sollte, ist hoffentlich klar?
Spätestens juristisch entsteht er jedenfalls dann, wenn statt nicht nachweisbarer Nachlässigkeit eine ausführlicher Aktivitätsbericht einer ausländischen Bank vorliegt, der man ja überhaupt erstmal Geld und Auftrag gegeben haben muss...




Threshold schrieb:


> Auch eine missglückte Selbstanzeige ist schon strafmildernd.


 
In dem Fall wurde sein Verhalten glaube ich ähnlich wie ein Geständnis gewertet. Hoeneß hat zwar nicht aus eigenem Bestreben heraus versucht, seine Vergehen auszugleichen. Aber nachdem er ertappt wurde, hat er sehr viel Aufklärungsarbeit gespart, ggf. sogar eine Reihe von Summen eingestanden, die man ihm nur schwer hätte nachweisen können.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Charme-Offensive: Uli Hoeneß spendiert Wurstsemmeln für wartende Reporter
Na seht mal an, wer da versucht die Berichterstattung über ihn positiv zu beeinflussen. Bzw das von ihm dargestellte Bild darin.


----------



## Panagianus (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für jemandem mit seinem Lebensstil wären selbst 1,5 Jahre Gefängnis ein verdammt tiefer Schnitt gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wenn jmd Steuern hinterzieht oder cd´s kopiert fügt er niemandem einen Seelischen oder körperlichen schaden zu, nur einen finanziellen Schaden, dieser lässt sich jedoch leicht wieder ausgleichen.
Wenn jmd aber jmd einen geistigen oder körperlichen Schaden zufügt halte ich deutlich höhrere Strafen für angebracht, vor allem wenn es um viele Menschen geht. Auch wenn jmd unter einer Psychischen Krankheit leidet, dann würde ch die Haftstrafe nicht um 20 Jahre reduzieren, sondern ihn 2 Jahre in die Psychatrie schicken und danach 20 Jahre in den Knast.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Es geht aber nicht nur um den Schaden.

Wenn jemand geistig krank ist und sich evtl. gar nicht bewusst ist, wie er anderen Menschen durch sein Handeln schadet, dann bringt es nix ihn 20 Jahre wegzusperren.
Das ist 20 Jahre vom Steuerzahler bezahlte Vollpension und wenn er wieder raus kommt ist er bestenfalls genau wie vorher, eher schlimmer.

So jemand bekommt dann zurecht einen Platz in der geschlossenen Anstalt.
Und da kann er bleiben, bis die Ärzte ihn für gesund genug befinden um ihn wieder raus zu lassen.


----------



## Lexx (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Krank.. ja, Spielsucht. Monätere Adipositas. Und das mafiöse Netzwerk 
um ihn herum gleich mit auflösen. Aber ja, wahrscheinlich hat er deshalb angenommen. 
Bevor noch tiefer in diesen Sümpfen rumgeschaufelt wird.
Bauernopfer.

Nur Schade, dass die anderen 24.000 Steuersünder ungeschoren davonkamen.
Und sich an den steuerlichen Optimierungsmethoden nichts ändern wird.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Ich halte es für völlig sinnlos, Hoeneß jetzt auch noch in den Knast zu stecken, wo er den Steuerzahler viel Geld kosten wird. 
Er hat ca. 30 Millionen Euro an Steuern hinterzogen. Fein. Dann soll er einfach 60 oder 90 Millionen an Strafe bezahlen. 

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Gefängnisstrafe irgendeinen Lerneffekt für ihn bedeutet. Ihm würde der Verlust des Geldes viel mehr wehtun. 

Wenn er in den Knast kommt, dann wohl im offenen Vollzug. Also Tags über wird er sich frei bewegen und in der Nacht muss er eben in den Knast. Das ist zwar auch nicht gerade schön, aber es gibt sicher Schlimmeres. 

Wie gesagt: Eine empfindliche Geldstrafe halte ich bei Steuerhinterziehung eher für angebracht. Natürlich muss dann auch wieder von Fall zu Fall differenziert werden. Man sollte die Leute damit auch nicht gerade in den Ruin treiben. Aber es muss im Geldbeutel weh tun.


----------



## Dragon AMD (14. März 2014)

Das ist ein exsample damit die anderen steuerhinterzieher sehen das selbst prominente wegen sowas in den knast kommen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Nein, das ist kein Exempel dafür. Das Gericht hat ja keinen besonders schweren Fall von Steuerhinterziehung festgestellt, daher bekam er auch "nur" 3,5 Jahre Haft. 

Klaus Zumwinkel hatte ja eine wesentlich geringere Summe hinterzogen und kam noch mit 2 Jahren auf Bewährung davon. Im Fall von Hoeneß war allein schon wegen dem Betrag eine Bewährungsstrafe ausgeschlossen. Aber von einem Exempel kann keine Rede sein. Dafür ist das Urteil zu milde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Aber dafür zahlt er ja einen Aufpreis auf seine Schuld und so viel kostet der Aufenthalt im Hotel zur Schraube ja auch nicht


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Lasst ihn doch als Wurstverkäufer im Dortmunder Stadion arbeiten xD


----------



## Gripschi (15. März 2014)

Die armen Dortmunder. Die würden doch verzweifelt versuchen rauszufinden wo das Wechselgeld is.

Ein Käfig voller Helden ist das


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Wenn dann Fischbrötchen auf einer Vegetarierveranstaltung 
 Viel von den 3,5 Jahren wird er doch leider eh nicht absitzen geschweige denn im geschlossenen Vollzug


----------



## Diaflolo97 (15. März 2014)

Ich finde diese 3,5 Jahre sind ein Witz. Wird nur noch übertroffen von der Kanzlerin, die dieses 'Urteil' und Hoeneß' Annahme begrüßt und ihm ja beinahe huldigt, da kann ich mich nur fremd schämen. Fürs raubkopieren bis zu 5 Jahrenund für 28 Mille 3,5? Mancher Vergewaltiger ist kürzer drin. 
Das Rechtssystem gehört überholt und zwar nicht in dem Sinne von 'Mimimi, den Text zur Lebenslangen Strafe haben Nazis geschrieben, lass uns den ändern, dann ist alles viel besser' - Bullshit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Das Problem ist ja das die Selbstanzeige quasi Straffreiheit bedeutet und nur seine Schummelei dafür gesorgt hat das es eine neue Postanschrift gibt. Das sollte schnell wieder abgeschafft werden bzw ab einer gewissen Summe X fast keinen Vorteil mehr bieten.
 Diaflolo97, die Vergleiche haben hier nix zu suchen da es hier ein ganz anderer Straftatbestand ist und solche Vergleiche ungern gesehen werden.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (15. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja das die Selbstanzeige quasi Straffreiheit bedeutet und nur seine Schummelei dafür gesorgt hat das es eine neue Postanschrift gibt. Das sollte schnell wieder abgeschafft werden bzw ab einer gewissen Summe X fast keinen Vorteil mehr bieten.
> Diaflolo97, die Vergleiche haben hier nix zu suchen da es hier ein ganz anderer Straftatbestand ist und solche Vergleiche ungern gesehen werden.



Mag sein, trotzdem ist das in meinen Augen eine Frechheit. Mit der Kohle hätte man ganz schön viel bewegen können, aber die Kanzlerin freut sich auch noch, dass er sich der Justiz beugt, hier weiß man doch genau, wer Dtl regiert, die Kanzlerin ists nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

3,5 Jahre sind kein Glück mehr, sondern fast schon eine göttliche Fügung für diese Menge - bei fast 30 Million € sind 10 Jahre aufwärts eher der Fall.

"Strafmildernd" kommt allerdings hinzu, dass Hoeneß ein krankhafter Zocker war, der Tag und Nacht am Smartphone/PC an der Börse spekuliert hat. 
Seine Familie ist da noch mehr gestraft, denn der hat er es verheimlicht und muss jetzt damit leben. Jeder der durch zwanghaftes Spielen Geld verprasst, verprasst auch seine Freunde und die Familie, die darunter leiden muss.

Dass der FC Bayern München und seine Fans jetzt natürlich weiterhin zu ihm halten, ist schlichtweg nicht anders zu erwarten - keine andere Person in den letzten 20 - 30 Jahren hat den Verein so geprägt wie er.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

10  Jahre für Steuerhinterziehung  HALLO ? Ein Mörder bekommt Bewährung und ein Steuerhinterzieher 10 Jahre ? 

3 1/2 Jahre plus Strafzahlung gehen schon OK und sind verdient er hat ja niemanden umgebracht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Mord ist nicht Mord und jemanden umbringen ist nicht jemanden umbringen, da kommt es auf den Wortlaut des Urteiles an ob und wann man frei kommt. Trotzdem geht es hier nicht um solche Delikte und Vergleiche und jeder hat eben ein anderes Rechtsempfinden


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> 10  Jahre für Steuerhinterziehung  HALLO ? Ein Mörder bekommt Bewährung und ein Steuerhinterzieher 10 Jahre ?
> 
> 3 1/2 Jahre plus Strafzahlung gehen schon OK und sind verdient er hat ja niemanden umgebracht.


 
Ich meine eben, dass rechtlich 10 Jahre eher ein Rahmen für sowas sind - nicht dass ich persönlich sage, dass so einer gefälligst 10 Jahre in den Bau muss, nur was rechtlich eben alles möglich ist.

Meiner Meinung aber müsste man sich Karl-Heinz Rummenigge auch mal genauer anschauen, mit seinen unverzollten Armbanduhren aus dem Ausland scheint ja nix mehr herausgekommen zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung aber müsste man sich Karl-Heinz Rummenigge auch mal genauer anschauen, mit seinen unverzollten Armbanduhren aus dem Ausland scheint ja nix mehr herausgekommen zu sein.


 
Doch. Rummenigge ist dafür angeklagt und verurteil worden. Er ist ein vorbestrafter Steuerhinterzieher.

Deswegen fand ich das auch so lustig.
Ein vorbestrafter Steuerhinterzieher -- Rummenigge -- nimmt einen angeklagten Steuerhinterzieher in Schutz -- Uli -- und ein Steuerflüchtling -- Beckenbauer -- unterstützt ihn dabei. 
Das ist eben Bayern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> 10  Jahre für Steuerhinterziehung  HALLO ? Ein Mörder bekommt Bewährung und ein Steuerhinterzieher 10 Jahre ?



Ich denke nicht, dass du auch nur ein einziges Beispiel für die Behauptung nennen kannst, das schuldfähige Mörder eine Bewährungsstrafe erhalten... 

Zur Erinnerung:


			
				STGB §211 schrieb:
			
		

> Mord
> (1) Der Mörder wird mit lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe bestraft.



Es mag zwar schwer sein, jemandem die Merkmale eines Mordes nachzuweisen und es gibt viele Totschläger, über deren Urteile man sich streiten kann. Aber wenn jemand nach gerichtlichem Beschluss ein Mörder ist und keine psychischen Störungen vorliegen (die dann ohnehin zu anderen Formen des Freiheitsverlustes führen würden), dann ist die Strafmaßfindung wirklich, wirklich einfach.


----------



## Gummert (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Wenn ich mir schon die " Schlagseiten " so ansehe... " _er sitzt dort, wo einst Hitler saß, und_ _Mein Kampf_ _schrieb_ " .... sobald der raus kommt, kommt sein Buch " Mein Spiel " wetten? 
Wird dann durch sämtliche Talkshows geschupst und sein Ruf wird wieder hergestellt, armer armer Steuerhinterzieher.... ich könnt nur noch brechen über diesen Journalismus. Alles nur noch Intellektuelle Prostituierte.

Minimum 7 Jahre hätte der hinters Kittchen gemusst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Wieso mein Spiel? Wenn müsste es heißen " Mein Krampf " oder " Die 3. Halbzeit "
 Hm 7 Jahre hintern Kittchen ist doch Bewährung oder Freispruch


----------



## hann96 (15. März 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir schon die " Schlagseiten " so ansehe... " er sitzt dort, wo einst Hitler saß, und Mein Kampf schrieb " .... sobald der raus kommt, kommt sein Buch " Mein Spiel " wetten?
> Wird dann durch sämtliche Talkshows geschupst und sein Ruf wird wieder hergestellt, armer armer Steuerhinterzieher.... ich könnt nur noch brechen über diesen Journalismus. Alles nur noch Intellektuelle Prostituierte.
> 
> Minimum 7 Jahre hätte der hinters Kittchen gemusst.




Beste Vermutung ever! 
Wenn du dir das selber ausgedacht hast, dann Respekt!


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Wieso eigentlich "sobald er raus kommt"?
Uli sitzt beim Lanz schon im Exklusiv Gespräch während er Freigang hat.
Und falls der Kerner wieder eine Talkshow bekommt wird er Uli im Knast besuchen und dort eine Live Show machen.

Raab macht ein "Schlag den Raab" Special als "Schlag den Knasti".

Und Rummenigge erklärt ihm dass er lieber Uhren einführen sollte.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Stoiber setzt sich doch schon dafür ein, dass er wieder Bayern-Präsident wird, sobald er draußen ist, da sind keine Talkshows o.ä. notwendig, dann kann er einfach so tun als wär' nie was gewesen.

Und da er seine Steuern ohnehin nachzahlt (nicht jeder Steuerhinterzieher kann das) und bloß 3'nhalb Jahre am Lech hocken wird, kann das unmöglich ein Desaster für Ulreich Hoeneß sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



> Und Rummenigge erklärt ihm dass er lieber Uhren einführen sollte.


 In welche Körperöffnung?
 In der Werbepause singen Daum und Friedmann dann : Hold the Line


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Stoiber setzt sich doch schon dafür ein, dass er wieder Bayern-Präsident wird,


 
Stoiber kann niemand ernst nehmen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> In welche Körperöffnung?
> In der Werbepause singen Daum und Friedmann dann : Hold the Line



Ja. Die Zweideutigkeit ist leider nicht vermeidbar gewesen.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Stoiber kann niemand ernst nehmen.


Stoiber wäre aber nicht der einzige, der da dafür wäre und - bei aller Steuerhinterzieherei - wäre mir jemand wie Hoeneß im Amt des FC Bayern lieber, als so anders krasse Typen, wie Sandro Rosell oder Florentino Pérez.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Na ja. Wenn man daran denkt dass der Vorstandsvorsitzender der FC Bayern AG Rummenigge ist und der vorbestraft ist scheint der Passus "Vorbestraft" ja kein Nachteil zu sein sondern eher ein Vorteil. 
Wundern würde es mich jetzt nicht. Aber komisch wäre es schon.


----------



## sfc (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Hat Hoenesß denn bei den Bayern schlecht gewirtschaftet? Ich mag den Kerl auch nicht, aber sich für ihn einzusetzen hat nicht unbedingt was mit Niedertracht oder falscher Gefälligkeit zu tun. Er hat seine Arbeit vernünftig gemacht - Steuerhinterziehung hin oder her.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



sfc schrieb:


> Hat Hoenesß denn bei den Bayern schlecht gewirtschaftet? Ich mag den Kerl auch nicht, aber sich für ihn einzusetzen hat nicht unbedingt was mit Niedertracht oder falscher Gefälligkeit zu tun. Er hat seine Arbeit vernünftig gemacht - Steuerhinterziehung hin oder her.


Genau das was ich meine - wären so Typen wie eben Rosell oder Pérez Präsident des FC Bayern gewesen, würde der Verein jetzt so dastehen, wie nunmal der FC Barcelona oder Real Madrid - die beiden Topvereine in Europa, die höhere Schulden haben, als alle anderen, eben wegen jahrzehntelanger Misswirtschaft und ja immer jeden Weltklasse-Spieler verpflichten, koste es was es wolle.
Die größten Geldschleudervereine überhaupt, ich meine "hey, is doch wurscht ob Gareth Bale mehr als 100 Millionen kostet, den holen wir uns, dafür schmeißen wir halt einen anderen Spieler raus und machen bloß 60 Millionen Schulden mehr, haben ja schon fast eine halbe Milliarde". Wie viele Steuern hat der FC Barcelona für den Neymar-Deal denn überzogen? Und das alles in einem Land, in dem es fast 2 Drittel Jugendarbeitlosigkeit gibt.

Das was Hoeneß da betrieben hat, wirkt dagegen - objektiv wie rein moralisch betrachtet - wie ein Kavaliersdelikt.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Da die Staatsanwaltschaft auf Revision verzichtet wird das Urteil gegen Uli nun bald rechtskräftig.
Steuerhinterziehung : Staatsanwalt verzichtet auf Revision im Fall Hoeneß - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - DIE WELT


----------



## DaStash (17. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Wen oder was will er damit nur schützen... 

MfG


----------



## sfc (17. März 2014)

Vielleicht hat er auch einfach nur keinen Bock mehr, ein weiteres Jahr durchs Dorf getrieben zu werden. Würde ihm nämlich blühen und ich denke mal nicht, dass so was sehr angenehm ist. Dann lieber gleich in den Knast


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. März 2014)

Mich wundert es, dass er sich nicht ins Ausland (Schweiz) abgesetzt hat, bevor alles groß rauskam, mit seinem Kontostand hätten die ihn gerne aufgenommen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Auslieferungsabkommen?
Die klassischen Absetz-Bananenrepubliken dürften für jemanden von Hoeneß Lebenswandel nicht gerade attraktiv gewesen sein. Außerdem hat er es aufgrund seiner Prominenz schwer, unerkannt zu bleiben. Und nicht zuletzt schien er ja lange Zeit von einer erfolgreichen Selbstanzeige auszugehen... Zocker bis zur letzten Stunde.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wen oder was will er damit nur schützen...



Ich vermute mal ganz stark: sich selbst vor einer höheren Strafe. Denke mal, dass bei der Verhandlung nur die Spitze des Eisberges ans Licht kam und frage mich, warum die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht in Revision gegangen ist. Hier noch ein netter Artikel dazu.


----------



## BusT3rd (18. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Uli Hoeneß Taktik war immer nur das zuzugeben, was er sowieso nicht mehr abstreiten konnte. Das spricht dafür, das da noch mehr ist. Und selbst, wenn nicht waren die Aussichten auf ein milderes Urteil doch eher gering. So hat er jetzt Ruhe und kann gemütlich weiterzocken.


----------



## DaStash (18. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Eben, wäre es nur das gewesen hätte ihm das ja nichts genutzt, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft in Revision gegangen wäre.^^

MfG


----------



## MOD6699 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Aber warum dann 18,2 Millionen bzw. dann 28 Millionen angeben? Wenn ich übertrieben gesagt mehrere hundert millionen Steuer hinterziehe aber nur wegen 3,5 Millionen angezeigt werde, gebe ich dann:

1. Nichts an?

2. Eine bestimmte niedrige Summe an (18,2 Millionen)

oder 

3. Das was meines Erachtens alles war?


Ich würde mehr für 1 oder 3 tendieren von meiner Logik her.


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



BusT3rd schrieb:


> Uli Hoeneß Taktik war immer nur das zuzugeben, was er sowieso nicht mehr abstreiten konnte. Das spricht dafür, das da noch mehr ist. Und selbst, wenn nicht waren die Aussichten auf ein milderes Urteil doch eher gering. So hat er jetzt Ruhe und kann gemütlich weiterzocken.


 
Na ja, nicht so ganz.

Sollten weitere hinterzogene Steuermilliönchen auftauchen, gibt es ein neues Strafverfahren.

Diese Strafe schützt ihn davor nicht.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Sollten weitere hinterzogene Steuermilliönchen auftauchen, gibt es ein neues Strafverfahren.
> 
> Diese Strafe schützt ihn davor nicht.


 
Und wer sollte das ermitteln?
Für die Staatsanwaltschaft ist der Fall abgeschlossen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Wenn neues belastendes Material auftaucht, das z.B. ein eifriger Journalist recherchiert hat.

Oder eine neue Steuer-CD aus der Schweiz, Liechtenstein oder Steuerparadiso auf der Bildfläche erscheint.

Kaum anzunehmen, dass die Staatsanwaltschalt dann die Hufe still hält.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Gestern Abend kam ein netter Beitrag auf Sat1: es wurde ein Mann gezeigt, der wegen Beihilfe zur Steuerhinterziehung (2,5Mio) zu 3,5 Jahren verurteilt wurde. Der fühlt sich jetzt wegen dem Urteil gegen Hoeneß total veräppelt - meiner Meinung nach völlig zurecht.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Wenn neues belastendes Material auftaucht, das z.B. ein eifriger Journalist recherchiert hat.



Wieso sollte ein Journalist recherchieren? Der Fall ist abgeschlossen.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Oder eine neue Steuer-CD aus der Schweiz, Liechtenstein oder Steuerparadiso auf der Bildfläche erscheint.



Und was soll die zeigen? Dass Uli noch ein weiteres Konto hatte? Denke ich nicht.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Kaum anzunehmen, dass die Staatsanwaltschalt dann die Hufe still hält.


 
Die Staatsanwaltschaft hatte die Möglichkeit in Revision zu gehen. Hat sie aber nicht gemacht.
Ergo ist der Fall abgeschlossen.



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend kam ein netter Beitrag auf Sat1: es wurde ein Mann gezeigt, der wegen Beihilfe zur Steuerhinterziehung (2,5Mio) zu 3,5 Jahren verurteilt wurde. Der fühlt sich jetzt wegen dem Urteil gegen Hoeneß total veräppelt - meiner Meinung nach völlig zurecht.



Ja. *Beihilfe zur Steuerhinterziehung*.
Man kann also davon ausgehen dass er selbst kein Steuersünder ist und demnach auch keine Selbstanzeige gemacht hat.
Er wurde durch Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft/Polizei überführt.
Da gibt es dann auch keine Strafmilderung. Der hat die volle Strafe abbekommen die es so gibt und ist zurecht für 3,5 Jahre verknackt worden.

Beide Fälle sind nicht miteinander vergleichbar. Aber bei Sat 1 wundert mich das nicht.


----------



## Speed4Fun (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Ob Hoeneß noch weitere Konten in Steuerparadiso hat und weitere Quantillionen hinterzogen hat, werden wir vielleicht mal irgendwann erfahren.

Auf keinen Fall schützt ihn dieses Urteil aber vor weiterer Strafverfolgung, noch nicht einmal dann, wenn die Steuer-Straftat im gleichen behandelten Zeitraum lag.

Das hat nichts mit Revision oder nicht in diesem Verfahren zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Es gibt aber niemanden der in Sachen Uli noch irgendwas ermittelt.
Es sind also reine Spekulationen deinerseits. Was aber soll das bringen?
Ich kann auch spekulieren dass die CDU wieder irgendwo Schwarzgeld bunkert oder Merkel noch DDR Geld zu Hause hat.


----------



## Speed4Fun (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Zumindest habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass diverse Journalisten noch weitere Konten von Hoeneß im Ausland vermuten und am recherchieren sind:

http://www.t-online.de/wirtschaft/i...her-jauch-recherchen-noch-nicht-zu-ende-.html

Oder Kommissar Zufall fällt mit der Nase auf eine Spur.

Von alleine passiert da natürlich nichts mehr, da gebe ich dir Recht.

Unterstellen möchte ich ihm auch nichts.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2014)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Ich habe nichts derartiges gelesen.
Uli hat sich beeilt das Urteil anzunehmen.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat keine Lust noch weiter zu ermitteln -- was angesichts der gigantischen Mengen an Unterlagen die Uli während des Prozesses angeschleppt hat auch kein Wunder ist.
Um sich da durch zu arbeiten brauchst du wirklich Fachleute und die arbeiten nicht in der Staatsanwaltschaft sondern sind freischaffend und verdienen entsprechend mehr.

Schlimm finde ich nur die Politiker und alle anderen sie es super finden dass Uli die Strafe akzeptiert anstatt mal zu hinterfragen.
Und noch schlimmer finde ich die Leute die immer noch "von einem schlimmer Fehler" reden. 
Der Mann hat eine Straftat gegangen, hat sich schlampig herausreden wollen und ist nun dafür verurteil worden. Richtig so.
Ich hätte ihn für 5 Jahre weggesperrt aber leider hat das Gericht sehr viele mildernde Umstände anerkannt.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: HoeneÃŸ zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne BewÃ¤hrung verurteilt*

Man merkt der Mann ist bei seiner Verurteilung noch viel zu gut weggekommen und findet sein Urteil nach wie vor ungerecht:



> Uli Hoeneß hatte sich kürzlich bei einem Auftritt in Liechtenstein...
> 
> Ich bin der einzige Deutsche, der Selbstanzeige gemacht hat und trotzdem im Gefängnis war. Ein Freispruch wäre (_Anm.: bei mindestens 30 Millionen Euro hinterzogenen Steuern_) völlig normal gewesen.
> Aber in diesem Spiel habe ich klar gegen die Medien verloren.



Quelle: Uli Hoeness: NRW-Minister Thomas Kutschaty spricht deutliche Warnung aus


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Hoeness hat immer noch nicht begriffen, dass er eine Straftat begangen hat.
Aber was soll man auch annehmen, wenn er sich mit anderen Straftätern oder Schlichtgestalten umgibt, wie Rummenigge, Beckenbauer und Co.


----------



## T-Drive (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



> "Offensichtlich haben 21 Monate in einem bayrischen Luxusknast mit Wochenendurlauben und Aufenthalten in der Schön-Klinik am Starnberger See nicht die gewünschte Wirkung gezeigt.
> 
> Kein Kommentar aus Bayerns Justizministerium



Pack schlägt sich, Pack verträgt sich.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hoeness hat immer noch nicht begriffen, dass er eine Straftat begangen hat.
> Aber was soll man auch annehmen, wenn er sich mit anderen Straftätern oder Schlichtgestalten umgibt, wie Rummenigge, Beckenbauer und Co.


Zwei verurteilte Steuerstraftäter, ein Steuerflüchtling, der nicht erklären kann, woher/wohin die Millionen für die Fußball-WM 2006 herkamen/hinflossen, ein Spieler der was mit 'ner minderjährigen Prostituierten hatte und ein ehem. Trainer, der früher mal gedopt hat. Und Edmund Stoiber hockt ebenfalls noch mitdrin. 
Die Bayern sind echt stolz auf _Die Bayern_.

Interessant finde ich ja seine Begründung mit der Selbstanzeige. Mit der hat er aber bis zum Schluss gewartet, was natürlich garantiert niemand sonst gemacht hätte.
Damit Leute wie er und Rummenigge bei den Bayern überhaupt noch was zu melden haben, musste der Verein ja seine Statuten ändern.

Irgendwie kein Wunder, dass Matthias Sammer und Philipp Lahm da ausgestiegen sind.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hoeneß zu dreieinhalb Jahren Haft ohne Bewährung verurteilt*

Ich fand das immer noch lustig, als er während der Verhandlung 80.000 neue Dokumente anschleppte und erklärte, dass er sie "vergessen" hatte.
Als Richter musst du normaler Weise die Verhandlung beenden, Hoeness wieder in U Haft stecken und erst mal die Dokumente sichten.
Aber nee. alles begraben, den "armen" Kerl in Knast gesteckt und schnell dafür gesorgt, dass er sofort Freigänger wurde.

Lahm war schlau und hatte keine Lust zwischen Honess und Rummenigge aufgerieben zu werden. Der wartet, bis einer davon weg ist oder macht was völlig anderes.


----------

